# voy pa' tu kelly / kely / kelli / queli / keli / quelly /



## Nirshamay

Muy wenas a todos,  ¿Qué tal os va? 

Me gustaría saber: ¿A qué se debe el uso de "Kely" en el sentido de "casa" en España?

Osea, ¿de dónde proviene este ritual de usar la palabra "kely" con este sentido? 

Os agradezco de antemano,
Un abrazo desde Israel
Shamay Nir


----------



## Xerinola

Hola Nirshamay,
Nunca había oído Kely en el sentido de casa. ¿Dónde lo has encontrado? A lo mejor con un poco de contexto podría ayudarte!
Saludos
X:


----------



## ena 63

Hola:
Yo siempre lo he visto escrito "keli", y creo que viene del caló y romaní.
En Madrid es parte del "cheli".


----------



## lazarus1907

En Sevilla se dice mucho, pero yo diría que se escribe con "i", porque la "y" a final de palabra es muy rara en español (excepto en doy, soy, voy, etc).


----------



## Nirshamay

Eso es lo que he encontrado al buscar la conjunción "kely,casa" por google:

"kely es casa. los primeros k usaban eso eran los gitanos pero lo empezamos a usar todos"



No estoy seguro de que sea una fuente fiable al cien por cien


----------



## Bronte

Kely proviene de key = Llave; Es jerga callejera, tal vez sea porque en el orbe anglosajón la gente vive de alquiler en mayor medida que en la cultura mediterránea y cambiar de casa, trabajo y ciudad lo viven como algo normal. Referirse a la llave que habre la puerta para decir *el apartamento* cambiando algo la palabra es facil para el agil idioma inglés, su paso a la jerga cheli en España era cuestión de tiempo. Saludos.


----------



## pickypuck

Por aquí también se oye. Pensaba que venía del lenguaje de la cárcel.

¡Olé!


----------



## María Madrid

Personalmente sólo conozco las quelis, galletas saladas de masa de pan mallorquinas. No creo haber oído eso de keli nunca. Saludos,


----------



## pickypuck

María Madrid said:


> Personalmente sólo conozco las quelis, galletas saladas de masa de pan mallorquinas. No creo haber oído eso de keli nunca. Saludos,


 
¿Pero esas no son las quelitas? ^_^

Por lo que cuentas tú y Xerinola, creo que el Ministerio de Vivienda tuvo que informarse mejor antes de sacar al mercado las Keli Finder  

¡Olé!


----------



## María Madrid

Quelitas las mini, quelis las normales, las originales, de hecho. Saludos,


----------



## Jellby

¿"Queli" no es caló (idioma gitano de España)?

Aquí dice que significa "cuarto".


----------



## heidita

Nirshamay said:


> Muy buenas a todos,  ¿Qué tal os va?
> 
> Me gustaría saber: ¿A qué se debe el uso de "Kely" en el sentido de "casa" en España?
> 
> O sea, ¿de dónde proviene este ritual de usar la palabra "kely" con este sentido?
> 
> Os lo agradezco de antemano,
> Un abrazo desde Israel
> Shamay Nir


 
Hola amigo Nir. No se oye por aquí en los "Madriles", de hecho no se entendería.


----------



## María Madrid

Pues en Mallorca son galletas nada calés, sino de Inca. Saludos, http://www.galletasdemallorca.com/


----------



## Antpax

Hola a todos:

Me sorprende un poco que dos madrileñas de pro como María y Heidita digan que no se oye lo de "keli" (o queli) por aquí. Yo la he oído un montón de veces, incluso hay gente que dice "la queli campo", para referirse a la Casa de Campo. No sé, a lo mejor depende del barrio, y los que somos de la periferia lo usamos más.

Respecto al origen, lo siento no tengo ni idea.

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## María Madrid

Como podrás ver, no me he atrevido a afirmar que no se diga, sólo digo que yo jamás lo he oído. Supongo que, como dices, será más habitual en unas zonas que en otras, o quizá por edades, no sé... Saludos,


----------



## heidita

Antpax said:


> Me sorprende un poco que dos madrileñas de pro como María y Heidita


 
¡Eso es una gran verdad!



> digan que no se oye lo de "keli" (o queli) por aquí. Yo la he oído un montón de veces,


 
¡¡¡Ahora mismo llamo a mi marido que se encuentra en Sevilla!!! A ver lo que dice.

Me encanta lo de "kely campo"..jejej

¡¡Ya está!! Mi marido dice que eso es caló y lo que dicen los chelis, que también usan palabras como gayumbos ( pantalones) y klisos (gafas).

¡¡Eso nos demuestra que nuestro amigo Ant es cheli!!  

*cheli**.**1.* m._ Esp._ Jerga con elementos castizos


----------



## Nirshamay

Parece que la forma correcta es "queli" y no "keli"
Eso es lo que dice mi diccionario:


----------



## Antpax

heidita said:


> ¡Eso es una gran verdad!
> 
> 
> 
> ¡¡¡Ahora mismo llamo a mi marido que se encuentra en Sevilla!!! A ver lo que dice.
> 
> Me encanta lo de "kely campo"..jejej
> 
> ¡¡Ya está!! Mi marido dice que eso es caló y lo que dicen los chelis, que también usan palabras como gayumbos ( pantalones) y klisos (gafas).
> 
> ¡¡Eso nos demuestra que nuestro amigo Ant es cheli!!
> 
> *cheli**.**1.* m._ Esp._ Jerga con elementos castizos


 
Un poco tal vez, por cierto, los gayumbos son los calzoncillos más que los pantalones, aunque reconozco que lo de "klisos" no lo había oído, yo las conozco más como "lupas".

Saludos.

Ant.


----------



## María Madrid

Crisos, con r, sí lo conozco, significa ojos. "Y pa' mis crisos gitanos un cielo de amores, con luna y estrellas" María de la O. Me la cantaba mi abuela para dormirme. Gayumbos también es más o menos común, como gracieta. Saludos,


----------



## Nirshamay

(edición del moderador: discusión separada a este hilo).


----------



## Jellby

heidita said:


> ¡¡Ya está!! Mi marido dice que eso es caló



Me alegra que tu marido esté de acuerdo conmigo


----------



## Dr. Quizá

Me asombra que tantos digan que no conocen "keli" después de todo el revuelo que se montó con el tema de las "Keli Finder":

http://www.kelifinder.com/


----------



## María Madrid

Y yo que pensaba que eso de Kely Finder era algo así como las Bratz (y que se escribía Kelly). Saludos,


----------



## lazarus1907

Pues sí: Es con cu.


> queli (argot) f. Casa: ‘Me voy a mi queli’.
> 
> María Moliner


----------



## ena 63

Hola:


> Hola amigo Nir. No se oye por aquí en los "Madriles", de hecho no se entendería.



Estoy casi segura que un porcentaje muy alto de madrileños de todas las edades entienden la palabra "keli o queli", aunque no la digan con frecuencia.
Palabra, que como ya dije en el post 3, viene del caló y romaní, y que en los años 70-80 la popularizaron los pasotas-macarrillas-drogatas-chelis-talegueros y
cantantes como Ramoncín y Joaquín Sabina.


----------



## Carlos1980

De donde soy yo en mi vida había oído semejante palabreja ni hubiese tenido ni idea de lo que es al escucharla.


----------



## heidita

ena 63 said:


> Hola:
> 
> 
> Estoy casi segura que un porcentaje muy alto de madrileños de todas las edades entienden la palabra "keli o queli",


 
Ena, ¡mira el post 16!


----------



## María Madrid

He hecho una mini encuesta en mi departamento, a ver si es que soy sólo yo. 

Lo de queli aquí no es mayoritario ni de lejos (incluso una compañera pensaba también que eran las galletitas de Mallorca). Sí son más conocidas otras expresiones (talegos, birra, peluco, chupa...) pero justo queli, sólo la conocían dos chicos. No sé si la "base del muestreo" es lo suficientemente amplia, pero me parece que no es tan mayoritaria. De cualquier manera, me la apunto. Saludos,


----------



## Jellby

ena 63 said:


> Palabra, que como ya dije en el post 3, viene del caló y romaní.



Perdón, se me pasó al no verla escrita con cu.

Yo no sabría decir por qué conocía la palabra, porque la verdad es que no recuerdo haberla oído. Debe de ser que mi memoria es incompleta


----------



## .Jordi.

Hola:

Hay una expresión que me parece muy graciosa (_voy pa tu kel(l)y_), pero desconozco su origen y tampoco sé donde la gente la utiliza, entonces quería preguntaros si la conocéis, si la habéis usado (u oido) alguna vez y sobre todo si alguien tiene idea de donde proviene la frase dicha.

Muchas gracias de antemano


----------



## coquis14

Nunca , parece más centroamericana.

Saludos


----------



## Cristianseba17

Nunca la escuche en vida, pero si se puede decir que no es de Argentina, ni de chile. nos vemos


----------



## park84

En España es relativamente común, se puede escuchar fácilmente en un ámbito coloquial y juvenil. Y del origen, pues no tengo ni idea.


----------



## Pinairun

En el lenguaje caló (propio de los gitanos españoles) "que" significa _casa_.

Es posible que "queli" sea un diminutivo, _casita_,  pero solo es una suposición.

Saludos


----------



## Antpax

Hola:

Es lo que dijo park84, "kely", aunque yo siempre lo he visto como "queli" como dijo Pinairun. Supongo que le origen es lo que comentó Pin, pero no es diminutivo.

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## Ayutuxtepeque

coquis14 said:


> Nunca , parece más centroamericana.
> 
> Saludos


 
Pues no Coquis, no creo que esa expresión sea utilizada por acá. Al menos en esta parte del istmo, jamás la he oído ni mucho menos leído.


----------



## Alma Shofner

Tampoco se usa en Sonora, México. Nunca la he escuchado. En caló dijéramos "Voy pa'tu cantón".
Saludos


----------



## Antpax

Ayutuxte said:


> Pues no Coquis, no creo que esa expresión sea utilizada por acá. Al menos en esta parte del istmo, jamás la he oído ni mucho menos leído.


 
Tienes razón, por lo que sé es puramente española. De hecho, al principio sólo se usaba en algunos barrios de Madrid, aunque se fue extendiendo al resto del país.

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## Ibermanolo

Antpax said:


> Tienes razón, por lo que sé es puramente española. De hecho, al principio sólo se usaba en algunos barrios de Madrid, aunque se fue extendiendo al resto del país.
> 
> Saludos.
> 
> Ant


 
Sí, a mí me suena a madrileño de hace unos 15 años, del tipo de esto:

Me mola mazo ir a tu queli porque es dabuten estar allí con la peña y los coleguitas fumando unos petas y tomando unas birritas.


----------



## Antpax

Ibermanolo said:


> Sí, a mí me suena a madrileño de hace unos 15 años, del tipo de esto:
> 
> Me mola mazo ir a tu queli porque es dabuten estar allí con la peña y los coleguitas fumando unos petas y tomando unas birritas.


 
Sacto, tío. Niquelao.

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## belén

Es muy común en España, pero está un poco pasada de moda.

Incluso hubo un intento de "modernez" por parte del Ministerio de Vivienda de la anterior legislatura y pusieron en marcha la web www.kelifinder.com (ahora te redirige a "ayudas vivienda joven") y la verdad es que hicieron bastante el ridículo.


----------



## Antpax

belén said:


> Es muy común en España, pero está un poco pasada de moda.
> 
> Incluso hubo un intento de "modernez" por parte del Ministerio de Vivienda de la anterior legislatura y pusieron en marcha la web www.kelifinder.com (ahora te redirige a "ayudas vivienda joven") y la verdad es que hicieron bastante el ridículo.


 
Sí, la verdad es que fue memorable. Sólo una cosilla, en barrio todavía se oye bastante, yo no diría que está muy pasada de moda, pero claro, pero mi barrio es uno en los que se inició la palabrilla. 

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## Ibermanolo

Antpax said:


> Sí, la verdad es que fue memorable. Sólo una cosilla, en barrio todavía se oye bastante, yo no diría que está muy pasada de moda, pero claro, pero mi barrio es uno en los que se inició la palabrilla.
> 
> Saludos.
> 
> Ant


 
¿Y cuál es el barrio en cuestión?


----------



## .Jordi.

Muchas gracias, chic@s.

Yo personalmente me encontré con esa frase en una pagina principalmente dirigida a los bakalas, y la vi escrita así con "k" (quizás es porque creen que así queda más chulo). Y como que la pagina es de una empresa española, ya suponía por donde se podría usar esa expresión. Pero lo que me sorprende es que la palabra queli (keli) provenga del lenguaje caló, pensé que más bien sería algo de la jerga de bakalas. No sé si unos tienen algo que ver con los otros .

Saludos 

Por cierto, yo nunca jamás me enfado si alguien es tan amable y me hace el favor de corregirme .


----------



## Polizón

En el Perú tenemos un equivalente a kely: _jato_ (y sigue en plena vigencia).


----------



## Jellby

.Jordi. said:


> Pero lo que me sorprende es que la palabra queli (keli) provenga del lenguaje caló, pensé que más bien sería algo de la jerga de bakalas.



¿Por qué te sorprendió? "Chaval", "menda", "chorar", "currar", "churumbel"... todas provienen del caló. Sobre todo en lo que podríamos llamar "jerga callejera" abundan estos términos.


----------



## pejeman

Un poco forzado, pero en México puede significar "Como se están dando las cosas,estoy a punto de convertirme en tu querida, en tu amante".

- Queli--->Quelite, hierba de hojas comestibles, y cuyo nombre se usa para designar a una querida o a un querido.

Saludos.


----------



## miguel89

*Nueva Pregunta*
*Unión de Hilos*​ 
Hola:

Una canción de un grupo sevillano de música se llama "Nos vamos pal keli".

¿Qué significa "keli"?


----------



## llorencs

La keli es un vulgarismo de esa región que significa casa.

En ese contexto quizás también se referiese a ir a la cama.


----------



## Pinairun

_Keli_ es _casa_ en la jerga castellana, procedente del término caló (lengua de los gitanos españoles) _ké_, y a su vez del romaní _kher._

_Fuente_


----------

